# hacker brushless project car



## jaybird (Aug 21, 2004)

I am new to this website so hello from dallas! I am currently building a speed project car. I have a hpi super rs4 (electric) that I don't plan on racing but just looking for lots of power and top speed. I do plan to run at least one fan on-board to keep the heat down. I have been doing alot of research into brushed vs brushless for this car and I am very interested in going brushless. I was planing on running 9 cells in this car and was wondering if the hacker brushless 5L and handle that many cells. The speed control says it can handle up to 12 cells but I'm not so sure of the motor. I know the motor was ideally designed for 6-7 cells but I'm looking to push the 60mph barrier with this car. In the Oct 2003 issue of X-teme Rc cars mag. there is an article on this car. They ran it with a hacker 5L setup and 6 cells and got 42mph out of it. Just need some opinions. Thanks-Jay


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

60 MPH should be easily done. Brushed motor cars commonly go over 60 MPH now. In velodrome racing they reach an *average* speed of 70 mph over 4 minutes. I believe the single lap record is over 110 mph.


----------



## jaybird (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you think that the hacker brushless motor can handle that many cells and that kind of speed?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It would be best to email Hacker to see if it will.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

i know all the old speed run cars used to use aveox brushles systems. they would run up to 30 cells on them... as for hacker i dont know...


----------



## darkultra (Dec 30, 2004)

I think i burned up my hacker C50 Maxx 14.4v by running it on 14 cells. After a few runs the startup problems and cogging got worse until lately it won't run at all, just coggs.

Hacker said maybe a short in the windings, and It is expensive to repair.


Update:: I sent it in and in email they said the Motor checked out fine but the ESC would be replaced under warranty when they get in their new design ESC.

:hat:


----------

